# Schichtbuch - wer hat was im Einsatz und kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2009)

Tach,

nun ist es soweit, das Geschrei ist groß, keiner weiß so richtig wo und wann welcher Fehler, welche Störung, welcher Depp aufgetreten ist und was gemacht wurde um das Problem zu beseitigen oder den Depp von der Leitung zu schieben - ein Schichtbuch muß her.

ich hab mal vier Varianten in Betracht gezogen:

1. finito Digital Shiftbook - http://www.new-solutions.com/finito...Schichtbuch.elektronisches-schichtbuch.0.html

2. OTS Schichtbuch - http://www.operatorstoolset.com/ots/index.php?id=20

3. ccc envisio shiftbook - http://www.ccc-software.de/de/indus...viso-shopfloorCONTROLLER/enviso-shiftBOOK.php

4. die lösung die mir am besten gefällt, aber wo der entwickler aus zeitmangel uns ein wenig hängen lassen muß, was meinen chef dazu veranlasste, mich auf die suche nach den anderen drei optionen zu schicken

setzt einer von euch, eines der oben aufgeführten produkte ein? wenn ja, welche erfahrungen hat er damit gemacht? oder hat jemand das ultimative tool bei sich und möchte es mir gern empfehlen? immer her mit den meinungen! 

zur zeit ham wir als schnellschuß ne exceltabelle eingerichtet ... wie die aussieht, darf sich bitte schön jeder selbst ausmalen - meins isses nich :?

danke
4L


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben dafür eine Access-Datenbank, träumen aber vom PM-Modul von SAP

Bei Bedarf mache ich mal ein paar Screenshots




MfG


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> wir haben dafür eine Access-Datenbank



selber häkeln ist ein enormer aufwand, der unsere arbeitskraft kurz vor FAT an den falschen stellen bindet ... eigentlich suchen wir keine q'n'd-lösung, sondern was handfestes mit support ... SAP hamwer nich, sondern das MS gegenstück ... gibts dafür auch sowas?


----------



## Pizza (26 Januar 2009)

Hi, Vl

Ich hab uns damals auch was mit Access "geklöppelt" 

Naja in ein, zwei Tagen war das nicht zumachen.

Aber, ein fertig gekauftes Produkt ist nun mal ein Standartprodukt.
Oft merkt man erst hinterher, dass man dies oder jenes anders haben möchte.
Viele Funktionen sind dann erst über Zukauf von teuren Erweiterungsmodulen möglich, und dann merkt man, dass es immer noch nicht passt.
Im laufe der Zeit kommen dann immer wieder neue Ideen oder Anforderungen, die man gerne umgesetzt hätte, hinzu. Wenn ich dazu keinen externen Programmierer brauch, kann ich das mal schnell selber umsetzen.
Kurz – mit gekaufter Software waren wir bis jetzt nie 100% zufrieden.
(die Anwendungen aus deinen Links kenne ich aber nicht, sorry)

zu unserer Anwendung:

auf jedem Rechner gibt es ein Access Projekt (hier liegen die ganzen Formulare, Berichte, Abfragen und der ganze VBA-Code) wo man sich über Passwort anmeldet.
Der zugriff erfolgt dann über verschiedene Zugriffsberechtigungen auf mehrere Datenbanken auf dem Server.
Dort sind dann alle Informationen über unsere Anlagen, Ersatzteilbestand, Hersteller und Lieferanten, Wartungspläne, Reparaturen, Mitarbeiter, Schichtpläne usw. hinterlegt.
Alle Datenbanken sind miteinander verknüpft, das ich über jede Anlagennummer auf verwendete Ersatzteile (Lagerort, Lieferant usw.), Dokumente, Wartungs- und Schmierpläne, Reparaturen (wer hat was gemacht), Anlagenbücher zugreifen kann.
Die komplette Beschreibung würde hier Seiten füllen.

Kurz, unsere komplette Dokumentation, Lagerhaltung, Bestellwesen, Schichtpläne machen wir über dieses Programm.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

die bedürfnisse umsetzen könnten wir mit der vierten lösung ... ich muß da nochmal nachverhandeln 

das baukastenprinzip von finito digital shiftbook find ich auf den ersten blick überzeugend. mit denen werd ich mal in kontakt treten. das andere ist nicht so gut angekommen 

für klöppeln und häkeln fehlt uns wirklich die manpower und wir werden auf ein fertiges system zurückgreifen müssen ... aber damit hab ich eigentlich weniger bauchschmerzen...

kann gar nicht verstehen, dass es nur eigene lösungen gibt ... an wen verkaufen die anderen ihr zeuch


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

*update*

so, OTS und ccc sind durchgefallen, darfür ist ShiftXpert neu mit im rennen ... http://www.infraserv.gendorf.de/dienstleistungen/isxperts/shiftxpert.php?navid=114


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so, OTS und ccc sind durchgefallen, darfür ist ShiftXpert neu mit im rennen ... http://www.infraserv.gendorf.de/dienstleistungen/isxperts/shiftxpert.php?navid=114



Wo du OTS schrubst.
Wäre für sowas nicht auch ein Ticketsystem zu gebrauchen?
Als OpenSource Lösung z.B. OTRS oder Trac, dann kann man sich das unbefangen und kostenlos mal ansehen:

http://otrs.org/
http://trac.edgewall.org/

Die sind zwar eher in der Programmierung beheimatet und teilweise entsprechend kryptisch, aber auch sehr leistungsfähig. Wir haben in der Firma z.B. OTRS testweise laufen.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Firma z.B. OTRS testweise laufen.



wie läuft der test?


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wo du OTS schrubst.
> Wäre für sowas nicht auch ein Ticketsystem zu gebrauchen?
> Als OpenSource Lösung z.B. OTRS oder Trac, dann kann man sich das unbefangen und kostenlos mal ansehen:
> 
> ...



Ich denke der kollege 4L kommt ja aus der Instandhaltungsecke und da ist:


vierlagig schrieb:


> ... eigentlich suchen wir keine q'n'd-lösung, sondern was handfestes mit support ...


gefragt.

Ob OpenSource oder nicht egal! Es muss einen Anbieter geben der das ganze installiert und die Wartung übernimmt.

Das System sollte so flexibel sein das die Fremdfirmen die die Wartung und Instandhaltung der Maschinen übernehmen auch gleich ihre Tätigkeit da eintragen können, um die kleinen Instandhaltungsmanager nicht zu überlasten. Wie man ja schön auf diesem Screenshot sehen kann ist die Betreuung der Fremdfirmen ein wichtiger Aspekt.  *ROFL*


PS: Ich gebe zu das dies nun etwas überzogen dargestellt ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie läuft der test?


Ich erkläre erstmal wofür das bei uns gedacht war:
Wir machen zu 90% reine Softwareerstellung, und dabei ist meistens nur eine Person mit einer Anlage vertraut. 
Damit auch mal jemand der nicht im Projekt drinsteckt (zumindest Ersthilfe) beim Support geben kann, sollten im Ticketsystem bekannte Fehler und deren Lösungen eingetragen werden.

Vom Prinzip her funktionier das schon, solche Systeme haben sicher die meisten Hotlines im Hintergrund laufen.
Leider mangelt meistens (auch bei mir) an der Disziplin und Lust jedes Problem dort haarklein einzutragen. Dann kommt noch ein anderes Telefonat dazwischen und dann bleibt das liegen.
Insofern ist das im Moment etwas eingeschlafen.

Wie Zotos aber schon schrieb, muss sowas auch erstmal installiert und eingerichtet werden (Rubriken, Anlagen, Kunden, etc.) was bei einer gekauften Software jedoch genauso ist.

Aber so eine spezielle kommerzielle Nischensoftware muss nicht unbedingt besser sein.
Wir haben z.B. eine Stempelsoftware gekauft, da wäre jede Access-Anwendung im Längen besser. Ich würde mich da nicht von schicken Screenshots blenden lassen.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

ok, wir sind ein produzierender betrieb - 24x7 ... bald 

der berichtende muß also auch gezwungen sein zu bestimmten, indizierten fehlermeldungen, die aus der kopplung schichtbuch <- FAS (sag ich mal so,weil factory automation system ein allerschlagender begriff ist) auftauchen ein statement abzugeben.

bisher habe ich kontakt zu 1., 4. und 5. aufgenommen ... wobei 4.nicht unbedingt aktionismus an den tag legt und 1. als testzugang ne RDP-verbindung geschickt hat ... mein netzerkadmin war hellauf begeistert


----------



## Sven_HH (27 Januar 2009)

Wir nutzen MAXIMO ist ein Instandhaltungs tool, sehr umfangreich.

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Wir nutzen MAXIMO ist ein Instandhaltungs tool, sehr umfangreich.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven_HH



da fehlt mir leider der schichtreport ... wir wollen produktion und instanhaltung als ineinander greifende zahnräder betrachten


----------



## biby05 (2 Mai 2010)

Hallo Pizza,

ich bin neu hier und auf deinen Beitrag gestossen.
Ich würde sowas auch gerne für bei uns im Betrieb "bauen".
Könntest Du mir evtl. ein paar Tips dazu geben?

Danke und Gruß

Biby05


----------



## vierlagig (2 Mai 2010)

biby05 schrieb:


> Hallo Pizza,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und auf deinen Beitrag gestossen.
> Ich würde sowas auch gerne für bei uns im Betrieb "bauen".
> ...



ja jungs, jetzt könnt ihr mal erzählen, wir ihr das selber gebaut habt.

bei uns ist das projekt bis auf weiteres, aus den bekannten gründen auf eis gelegt...


----------



## Markus77 (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Unsere Betriebsleitung will ein Schichtbuch einführen. Wir haben uns die hier genannten Hersteller angeschaut. Finito http://www.new-solutions.com/finito...Schichtbuch.elektronisches-schichtbuch.0.html und Shiftconnector http://www.shiftconnector.com sind in der engeren Wahl.
Vermutlich müssen wir jetzt mit Testinstallationen vergleichen. Hat einer von Euch praktische Erfahrungen mit den Systemen? Wofür und warum habt ihr Euch entschieden?

Grüsse
Markus77


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2013)

durch Insolvenz, Übernahme und schließlich Betriebsschließung wurde das Projekt nie durchgeführt.
Was ich von finito gesehen und getestet habe hat mir allerdings gut gefallen.


----------



## HSThomas (26 Januar 2013)

Wir haben OTS im Einsatz. Wir sind ein produzierender Betrieb der 24/7 arbeitet. Wir haben verschiedene, miteinander vernetzte Werke und einen übergreifenden Leitstand, der alles im Auge hat.
OTS hat für uns vor allem den Vorteil, dass die Entwickler sehr offen für Ideen und Anpassungen sind und diese auch schnell durchführen.

Dazu kommt, dass OTS ein für PCS7 zugelassenes Tool ist.


Es geht sicher besser, aber auch bedeutend schlechter. Es ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.


----------



## Markus77 (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Danke für Eure Tipps. Es gab intern einige Diskussionen ob und wie überhaupt ein Schichtbuch aussehen muss. Am Ende haben wir uns die von Euch genannten Systeme angeschaut und uns für Shiftconnector entschieden. Die Software konnte auf uns angepasst werden und die Oberfläche kam enorm gut bei den Benutzern an. Die Website des Herstellers www.shiftconnector.com zeigt derzeit nur ein Teil des Funktionsumfangs und verfügbaren Schnittstellen. 

Grüsse
Markus77


----------



## Cirio_iMes (18 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema liegt zwar schon einige Zeit zurück, aber OTS wurde ja mittlerweile abgekündigt. Mit unserem Siemens AddOn PLSDOC können sich Anlagenfahrer, Schicht- und Betriebsleiter sowohl am SIMATIC  PCS 7 OS Client als auch am Rechner im Büro schnell einen aktuellen  Überblick über den Zustand der gesamten Anlage verschaffen, Störungen erfassen, Aufgaben weiterleiten, etc.

Auf www.digitales-schichtbuch.com findet ihr weiterführende Informationen, Anwendungsbeispiele (z.B. Störmeldeerfassung, digitale Checklisten, Schichtübergabeprotokolle, automatische Weiterleitung von Meldeinformationen in das Schichtbuch etc.) und Kundenprojekte zur digitalen Schichtbuchlösung der iMes Solutions.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2021)

Werbung an einen 8 Jahre alten Thread anhängen muss un wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Werbung an einen 8 Jahre alten Thread anhängen muss un wirklich nicht sein.



*ACK*

Und schon gar nicht im Stammtisch


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 April 2021)

Helmut hat ihn schon verwarnt ...
nicht mehr drüber nachdenken ...


----------

